# Do women's winter shoes exist?



## pmf

I've got a pair of Sidi winter mountian biking shoes that I've had for years. They work pretty well at keeping my feet warm when I commute (nothing is perfect). I'd like to get a pair of winter shoes for my wife who has size 7 (~ EU 38) feet. They don't seem to exist. Anyone know of a manufacturer who makes decent winter shoes?


----------



## il sogno

I wore men's road shoes until they came out with women's models. If you can't find woman specific shoes have her try men's shoes.


----------



## cda 455

pmf said:


> I've got a pair of Sidi winter mountian biking shoes that I've had for years. They work pretty well at keeping my feet warm when I commute (nothing is perfect). I'd like to get a pair of winter shoes for my wife who has size 7 (~ EU 38) feet. They don't seem to exist. Anyone know of a manufacturer who makes decent winter shoes?


Does it have to be a womans shoe?

Five second seach and I found a size EU 38 mens Winter MTB boot. For Winter riding shoes/boots should be a half size to a full size bigger.


----------



## pmf

cda 455 said:


> Does it have to be a womans shoe?
> 
> Five second seach and I found a size EU 38 mens Winter MTB boot. For Winter riding shoes/boots should be a half size to a full size bigger.


No, it doesn't have to be a woman's shoe, it's just that men's usually go down to size 40, and I need smaller. Where did you find those?


----------



## cda 455

pmf said:


> No, it doesn't have to be a woman's shoe, it's just that men's usually go down to size 40, and I need smaller. Where did you find those?


Oops; Sorry :blush2: .


I'm a regular consumer over at realcyclist.com


----------



## spade2you

I hate the cold, but I think a lot of cyclists just use thermal shoe covers.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

Besides looking for men's small sized, winter boot-shoes (which is not a bad idea), broaden your search to women's mtb shoes. They're very close to a road shoe, and they solved my girly cold tootsies problem much better than road shoes with booties. I still wear booties with them but the difference in foot warmth is night and day.


----------



## cda 455

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Besides looking for men's small sized, winter boot-shoes (which is not a bad idea), broaden your search to women's mtb shoes. They're very close to a road shoe, and they solved my girly cold tootsies problem much better than road shoes with booties. I still wear booties with them but the difference in foot warmth is _*night and day.*_


You mean cold and hot  ?!


----------



## jorgy

Sidi makes the Diablo GTX, which it calls a winter cycling shoe.

SIDI Diablo GTX waterproof winter cycling shoe


----------



## litespeedchick

pmf said:


> No, it doesn't have to be a woman's shoe, it's just that men's usually go down to size 40, and I need smaller. Where did you find those?


I don't find that to be accurate. Im a 38/39 and I've always worn men's shoes until just very recently when I found some women's Sidis I liked. I never had any trouble finding those sizes. 

FWIW...I prefer liner socks, wool socks, regular shoes and neoprene covers to winter shoes. of course , I live in SC, so what do i know? ;-)


----------



## pmf

Thanks for the replies. She does wear Performance neoprene booties, but complains that they're not cutting it. I've looked at five men's shoes:

Louis Garneau 0 degree. Performance has them for $160 and they look decent. Smallest size is a 39 (she's a 38), but they supposedly run small. 

Sidi Diablo GTX. These things are approaching $300. Plus the Sidis I've got aren't really all that great. 

Northwave Celsius Arctic GTX. I can find these in 38/39 for around $180, but they don't look all that great.

Shimano MW80 -- These look nice, but I can't find any smaller than size 40 in the U.S. 

Lake MXZ302 -- These are pretty spendy too, but look like the best of the bunch. Again, limited sizing avaliable. 

Any opinions?


----------



## cda 455

pmf said:


> Thanks for the replies. She does wear Performance neoprene booties, but complains that they're not cutting it. I've looked at five men's shoes:
> 
> Louis Garneau 0 degree. Performance has them for $160 and they look decent. Smallest size is a 39 (she's a 38), but they supposedly run small.
> 
> Sidi Diablo GTX. These things are approaching $300. Plus the Sidis I've got aren't really all that great.
> 
> Northwave Celsius Arctic GTX. I can find these in 38/39 for around $180, but they don't look all that great.
> 
> Shimano MW80 -- These look nice, but I can't find any smaller than size 40 in the U.S.
> 
> Lake MXZ302 -- These are pretty spendy too, but look like the best of the bunch. Again, limited sizing avaliable.
> 
> Any opinions?


What kind of temperatures will you two be dealing with?


Here's my general guidelines regarding keeping feet warm during the Winter months (No matter what shoes/boots are chosen):

*1)* Warmth is equally proportional to total insulation thickness (Sock thickness+shoe/boot thickness+booty thickness).

*2)* (If you can afford it) Winter shoes/boots should be one size larger than your three season shoes/boots. It's to accommodate the thicker/extra layer of sock/insulation.

*3)* Make sure you don't lace your footwear in the Winter like you do during the other seasons. You want to lace the footwear loose enough so blood flow is not restricted.

*4)* Neoprene booties give great insulation via its' thickness and windproof/waterproof characteristics. 

*5)* Maintain proper core temperature.


----------



## spade2you

+1 on temps. I'm not a fan of the cold, but I picked up some last minute Bontrager thermal shoe covers and it worked.


----------



## ZenNMotion

pmf said:


> Thanks for the replies. She does wear Performance neoprene booties, but complains that they're not cutting it. I've looked at five men's shoes:
> 
> Louis Garneau 0 degree. Performance has them for $160 and they look decent. Smallest size is a 39 (she's a 38), but they supposedly run small.
> 
> Sidi Diablo GTX. These things are approaching $300. Plus the Sidis I've got aren't really all that great.
> 
> Northwave Celsius Arctic GTX. I can find these in 38/39 for around $180, but they don't look all that great.
> 
> Shimano MW80 -- These look nice, but I can't find any smaller than size 40 in the U.S.
> 
> Lake MXZ302 -- These are pretty spendy too, but look like the best of the bunch. Again, limited sizing avaliable.
> 
> Any opinions?


The Lakes have a good reputation for being the warmest but they would be too warm for me in most conditions we get around Wash DC area . I've used an older model of the Northwaves for many years, probably not as nice or warm as the recent version. They are more than adequate for me for 2-3 hours down to 20 deg F or so, one size larger than normal with room for rag wool socks, and insulated mylar sole inserts. When the temp drops into the teens, I don't want to ride much more than two hours anyway, or I could put on some booties over the Northwaves if necessary- for me warm feet are much more of an issue when it's above freezing and raining, so a good waterproof shoe cover is better protection with the lighter Northwaves than spending the $$$ on something with more insulation. Of course, if it were my wife who complains about cold feet when I'm still wearing single layers on the bike, I'd get the Lakes... Also, get the MTB version of any winter shoe you choose. I switch to MTB pedals/shoes for winter riding, so I can use the same shoes for snowy MTB rides, or have the option of walking with the road bike if necessary (to restore circulation in emergencies far from home, or walking around icy sections of road or bikepath, I want to be able to walk in winter) If cold feet are what prevent someone from riding in the cold months then good shoes are a good investment. I buy cheap/used on most bike stuff where I can, but this is one purchase where price would not be the first consideration. Winter shoes will last forever, so will the effects of frostbite.


----------



## pmf

ZenNMotion said:


> The Lakes have a good reputation for being the warmest but they would be too warm for me in most conditions we get around Wash DC area . I've used an older model of the Northwaves for many years, probably not as nice or warm as the recent version. They are more than adequate for me for 2-3 hours down to 20 deg F or so, one size larger than normal with room for rag wool socks, and insulated mylar sole inserts. When the temp drops into the teens, I don't want to ride much more than two hours anyway, or I could put on some booties over the Northwaves if necessary- for me warm feet are much more of an issue when it's above freezing and raining, so a good waterproof shoe cover is better protection with the lighter Northwaves than spending the $$$ on something with more insulation. Of course, if it were my wife who complains about cold feet when I'm still wearing single layers on the bike, I'd get the Lakes...


Thanks, that's helpful. We live in the DC area and mostly commute during the winter. The coldest we ride is around 25 degrees. The commute is around 17 miles each way (from Vienna VA to DC). I've been doing this for over 15 years. I rode neoprene booties for years before I broke down and bought a pair of Sidi 2 winter boots. I'd say that that they're equivalent to the booties, but a lot easier to use. Plus, I'd go through booties every year or two, so in the long run, I think winter boots are actually cheaper. 

My wife's hands and feet are more sensitive to the cold than mine. Sounds like the Lake are the best choice, if I can find them in size 39 -- she wears 38 in a normal road shoe -- to give some wiggle room. The Garneau shoes seem to get good reviews too.


----------



## ZenNMotion

pmf said:


> Thanks, that's helpful. We live in the DC area and mostly commute during the winter. The coldest we ride is around 25 degrees. The commute is around 17 miles each way (from Vienna VA to DC). I've been doing this for over 15 years. I rode neoprene booties for years before I broke down and bought a pair of Sidi 2 winter boots. I'd say that that they're equivalent to the booties, but a lot easier to use. Plus, I'd go through booties every year or two, so in the long run, I think winter boots are actually cheaper.
> 
> My wife's hands and feet are more sensitive to the cold than mine. Sounds like the Lake are the best choice, if I can find them in size 39 -- she wears 38 in a normal road shoe -- to give some wiggle room. The Garneau shoes seem to get good reviews too.


Thats pretty much my commute too, from W Falls church down to Union Station. I've found the Lakes on clearance from time to time, especially in the small sizes. There are some on Ebay now in 40, but the not the new model, but for less than 50bucks, might be worth a try, they wouldn't be hard to re-sell at that price. You want wiggle room plus thick sock room, size 40 might work.


----------



## pmf

ZenNMotion said:


> Thats pretty much my commute too, from W Falls church down to Union Station. I've found the Lakes on clearance from time to time, especially in the small sizes. There are some on Ebay now in 40, but the not the new model, but for less than 50bucks, might be worth a try, they wouldn't be hard to re-sell at that price. You want wiggle room plus thick sock room, size 40 might work.


I used to live on Haycock Road over by the West Falls Church Metro. Small world. I always enjoyed the Falls Church Farmer's Market. 

Yeah, I see a lot of deals on shoes in size 40, but I think that's too big. Do you wear two sizes up? My Sidis run large compared to their regular shoes. Plus, a lot of those ebay sales have a no returns policy. I'd rather not get into the shoe business. The Garneau's are tempting because Performance has them and they're easy to do returns with. 

Inevitably, as soon as I buy them, I'll come across a pair for half price.


----------



## ZenNMotion

Most of my cycling shoes are a 41, my Northwave Arctic are 42 and I can wear thin liners and a pair of ragg wool socks under them without too much snugness. I just went and ordered the Ebay Lakes for myself when I saw the price. They don't look like heavy duty winter shoes but do look good for those cold wet days, much more frequent conditions here- my major complaint with the Northwaves is they leak in the rain and they're in a bright clown color blue- I try to stay low profile for the commute to the office, so the black is less geeky as I squish down the corridor to change. If you see a pumpkin colored windbreaker on a blue beater fixed gear with fenders on the trail, say hi!


----------



## pmf

ZenNMotion said:


> Most of my cycling shoes are a 41, my Northwave Arctic are 42 and I can wear thin liners and a pair of ragg wool socks under them without too much snugness. I just went and ordered the Ebay Lakes for myself when I saw the price. They don't look like heavy duty winter shoes but do look good for those cold wet days, much more frequent conditions here- my major complaint with the Northwaves is they leak in the rain and they're in a bright clown color blue- I try to stay low profile for the commute to the office, so the black is less geeky as I squish down the corridor to change. If you see a pumpkin colored windbreaker on a blue beater fixed gear with fenders on the trail, say hi!


Will do. I ride my old Litespeed Ultimate in the winter. Start at around 8:00 and roll into DC around 9:00.


----------



## il sogno

I used to wrap saran wrap over my socks.


----------



## pmf

il sogno said:


> I used to wrap saran wrap over my socks.


I knew a guy who swore by bread bags ...

I can do cold, and I can do rainy, but if its cold and rainy, I take the trainy.


----------

